# Russia Premier League 17-19 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 13, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
17 Aug 12:30 FC Ural Yekaterinburg - FC Amkar Perm 2.40 3.20 3.00 +71 FC Ural Yekaterinburg - FC Amkar Perm 
17 Aug 17:15 Zenit St. Petersburg - FC Anzhi Makhachkala 1.57 3.80 6.00  Zenit St. Petersburg - FC Anzhi Makhachkala 
17 Aug 19:30 RFK Terek Grozny - FC Lokomotiv Moscow 2.75 3.10 2.65 +59 RFK Terek Grozny - FC Lokomotiv Moscow 
18 Aug 12:30 CSKA Moscow - FC Kuban Krasnodar 1.65 3.75 5.25 +71 CSKA Moscow - FC Kuban Krasnodar 
18 Aug 14:45 FC Spartak Moscow - FC Rubin Kazan 2.10 3.30 3.50 +72 FC Spartak Moscow - FC Rubin Kazan 
18 Aug 17:00 FC Kryliya Sovetov Samara - FC Tom Tomsk 1.91 3.25 4.30 +71 FC Kryliya Sovetov Samara - FC Tom Tomsk 
18 Aug 19:15 FC Krasnodar - Dinamo Moscow 2.95 3.25 2.40 +71 FC Krasnodar - Dinamo Moscow 
19 Aug 19:00 FC Rostov - Volga Nizhny Novgorod 1.90 3.40 4.10 +71


----------

